# Dog doorbell



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Has anyone used a dog doorbell such as this: Amazon.com : Pet Doorbell Complete Set : Pet Door Doorbells : Pet Supplies ?
Reo is doing well with housetraining and I'd like to give him a way to advise me he has to go. Most times I can read his body language but I was thinking a bell would make it easier on us. I keep him confined to the room I'm in so I'd like something that can be used from multiple locations. I don't want poochie bells everywhere. It would be costly because I'd have to buy multiple "paw" buttons so I'm not sure it's worth it.


----------

